# دراســــة خاصـــة بزيـــوت المحركــــات د. هواري المعمري - اليمن



## المهندس هالي (2 فبراير 2009)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] دراسة هامة جدا ارجوا ان تنال رضاكم [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]د. هواري المعمري - اليمن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]دراســــة خاصـــة بزيـــوت المحركــــات[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]الآفاق و الإمكانات المستقبلية لزيوت المحركات في مواجهة تطور تقنية محركات السيارات .[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تلعب زيوت المحركات دورا هاما في استمرار عمر المحرك وإطالة فترة خدمته وهي شبيه بذلك الدور الذي يقوم به الدم في الكائنات الحية . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] ولا يوجد أي سائل يحقق عمل المحرك ولا يؤثر على فترة خدمته مثل زيت المحرك ، وفي الآونة الأخيرة توجهت الأنظار وخاصة الشركات المصنعة للسيارات إلى فرض قيود وشروط على الشركات الخاصة بأنتاج الزيوت الخاصة بالمحركات وحثت منتجي الزيوت لإنتاج زيوت عالية الجودة تلبي جميع المتطلبات التي يفرضها المستهلك ولأن استخدام زيوت المحركات بنوعيه جيدة الى جانب أنها ستقوم بمنع المشاكل الخطيرة التي قد تطرأ للمحرك اثناء العمل وذلك من خلال التزييت الكامل لأجزاء المحرك المختلفة ، فأن زيوت المحركات الحديثة تعمل كذلك على الأقتصاد بالوقود وذلك عن طريق تقليل الاحتكاك بين أجزاء المحرك وتعمل على التقليل من الغازات الضارة بالبيئة والإنسان. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]إذا كيف نحصل على زيوت المحركات ؟ ماهو الدور الذي تلعبه في المحرك ؟ وما هي التصنيفات الاساسية التي تصنف هذه الزيوت للاستخدام في المحرك المعين ؟ وكيف تقتصد بالوقود وتقلل من الغازات العادمة . هذا ما سنحاول معرفته في هده المقالة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
* كيفية الحصول على الزيوت : *

[FONT=&quot]أن الزيوت يحصل عليها بأستخدام أربعة زيوت أساسية : [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 [/FONT]–[FONT=&quot] معدنية (بترولية) 2 - اصطناعية 3- نباتية 4- .حيوانية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] وفي صناعة السيارات تستخدم الزيوت التي يحصل عليها على أساس نفطي أو اصطناعي أو شبه اصطناعي .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فأذا عرفنا الزيوت المعدنية ( الناتجة من البترول فهي عبارة عن أجزاء لزجة عالية الغليان تمت تنقيتها من المركبات الغير مرغوبة وذلك بطرق التنقية (المعالجة بالهدروجين ( التكسير الهيدروجيني في وجود مواد حفازة مثل الألومنيوم كوبلت موليبيدينيوم ( [/FONT]AL-Co-Mo[FONT=&quot] ) التنقية الانتقائية بوجود المذيبات الانتقائية كاالفورفرول و [/FONT]N[FONT=&quot]- ميثل بيرليدون والتنقية الامتزازيه بوجود مواد الامتزاز المختلفة الوموسيلكات أو المردنيت الطبيعي ونزع البرافينات الصلبة في عملية تسمى ( عملية نزع البرافينات) كما ادخلت مؤخرا العمليات التي تهدف الى زيادة المنتج الى جانب معالجتة مثل التكسير الهيدروجيني المعقد ونزع البرافيات الحفزي ، بذلك يحدث تحول للهيدروكربوانت غير المرغوبة في الزيت الى هيدروكربونات مرغوب تواجدها فية كما انها تهدف إلى فصل الشوائب من الزيت وتحسين لونها وثباتها وخفض نسبة الراتنجات والأسفلتيات فيها . بالنيتجة يحصل على زيت أساسي يلبي جميع الشروط والمتطلبات الذي تفرض عليه كزيت أساسي .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
* 
*

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## مهندس النهضة (2 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووور على الموضوع الجميل وننتظر المزيد .......


----------



## abue tycer (3 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بكم دراسة جيدة ومفيدة وتعطي القاريء معلزمات غاية في الاهمية


----------



## نبات الحب (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً على الموضوع الرائع، وأود أن أسأل هل يوجد لديكم دراسة عن الزيوت الهيدروليكية الحديثة
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس هالي (4 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك من قرأ الموضوع الذي اتمنى ان تعم فائدتة للجميع اما عن سؤال نبان الحب فيما يتعلق بالزيوت الهيدرولية فلدي داسة عنها سأقوم بأضافتها قريبأ ان شاء الله 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
توقيع د. هواري - اليمن


----------



## مهندس النهضة (5 فبراير 2009)

نرجو الإستمرار فى المشاركات القادمة


----------



## waleed alamari (23 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك على الموضوع القيم وهل يوجد لديك دراسة عن تكرير الزيوت المستخدمة عن البيسي اويل sn 500 الزيت الاساس ومنتجاتة التشحيم وزيوت الفرامل ( المكابح ) وزيوت الهديروليك وزيوت مكائن السيارات البنزين والديزل ارجو الافادة اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (23 نوفمبر 2009)

*نرجو الإستمرار فى المشاركات النفطيه القادمة*​


----------



## كبير الجيولوجيين (16 مارس 2010)

ممكن استفسار بسيط
ماهي الشركات الموردة لزيوت التشحيم في اليمن؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## الاميرالصنعاني (16 يوليو 2010)

*صور اواسماء المكائن المشغله للمصنع*

دكتور بارك الله فيك وارجو منك صور او اسماء المكائن المشغلة للمصنع 

وبا كون ممنون لك وكثر الله من امثالكم


----------



## الرواني (4 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك موضوع اكثر من رائع 
بس لو تضع مخطط لأحد مصانع الزيوت


----------



## sultan0064 (4 أغسطس 2010)

thnks


----------



## حاير طاير (18 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكرا على هذا الموضوع القيم
عندي استفسار عن زيوت السيارات المستعملة هل يستفاد منها او لها اضرار
ارجوا الافادة


----------



## mahiarzew (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا محمد من الجزائر وانا اريد ان اعرف كيف يديب الفورفرول اي بطريق كيميائية كيف يقوم بنزع الحلقات الاروماتية من الزيوت القاعدية
السلام


----------



## almjalat (30 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع وبارك اللة فيك*


----------



## عبدالله ناجي صالح (25 فبراير 2012)

قبل يومين طلبنا من الموقع خط أنتاج تكرير زيوت السيارات


----------



## عبدالله ناجي صالح (4 مارس 2012)

الاخ/الدكتور هوار المعمري والله أشكرك كل الشكر على مواضيعك الشيقه ،للعلم قرات معظم مواضيعك في هذا الموقع البارز بوجودك فيه، ومن ثم بعد ذلك أطلعت على قانون حماية البيئه اليمني ولائحته التنفيذيه ووجدنا في احد مواده بانه يجب ان يتم تقديم دراسه من قبل اي شخص ينوي اقامة او انشاء مشروع للزيوت وعليه كانت الفكره بعد البحث في موضوع الزيوت العادمه والتي كان لكم الفضل بعد الله في ذلك المشروع الذي نسعى لتنفيذه . وذلك من خلال قرائتي المتكرر لردودك على الاستفسارات في الموقع
السؤال يا دكتور هل بامكانكم تزويدنا بهذه الدراسه ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؟
كذلك يادكتور هل تستطيعون تزويدنا بمراحل الانتاج للتدوير ونوعية المكائن والمواد التي تضاف الى العمليه ماذا تنصحوانا لبلد الصنع لها.؟ 
وهل فعلا" تضاف مادة الاسيد عند التصنيع .ومادة تسمى الفارعه"! 
وعملية الانبعاثات اثناء التصنيع هل يوجد فلاتر تقلل منها ومن اين تشترى ؟ لوسمحت يا دكتور اذا كان بالأمكان ايضا"اذا كان لديك معلومات عن الاسعار واوعدك يا دكتور بأنه سيتم ابلاغك بأسم المنتج فور التنفيذ
ولك فائق التقدير والعرفان ​


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

